# Florida Bee College Master Beekeeper St. Augustine Florida Whitney Lab



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

We have a packed schedule with over 50 courses, boasting 60% new material from previous years. This year we are hosting Dr. Wyatt Mangum, of top-bar fame, Randy Oliver of www.Scientificbeekeeping.com , Dr.’s Niko and Gudrun Koeniger of Germany (famed for Asian honey bee discoveries), Michael Young, world-renowned honey judge, HBREL researchers, Florida State Apiary Inspectors and many more. 

We’ve taken your past comments seriously and have made some amendments to our programming; we have a new, top-of-the-line caterer, we’ve rented a bigger tent, we’ve shortened the time between the banquet dinner and the awards ceremony and we’re ending the evening just a bit earlier. I’ve reserved blocks of rooms at various hotels in the area and have them posted on the website: http://entnemdept.ufl.edu/honeybee/extension/bee_college.shtml for a discounted rate. We have twice the amount of workshops and consolidated them to the afternoon, we have a Q &A session with Florida Apiary Inspector panel and have more diversity in our vendors (remember there is only a small space for vending). If you asked for a class, we tried to put it on the schedule, I hope you all are pleased! We are also re-defining our honey show with new classes and corresponding new rules and regulations. We are primed to be the one of the best shows in the county, don’t be shy, enter your hard work this year! Read rules here: http://entnemdept.ufl.edu/honeybee/extension/Welsh Honey Judging.shtml 

Here are the links to our website for more information: http://entnemdept.ufl.edu/honeybee/extension/bee_college.shtml 
and the registration page for ticket purchasing: http://beecollege.eventbrite.com/ 

If you have programming questions please email me (Jeanette) at [email protected]
If you have registration questions please email Glinda at [email protected] 


If you’ve been beekeeping for over a year now and are ready to join our Master Beekeeper Program (a 5year beekeeper training and education program), it is being held on Thursday March 7th (the day before bee college). You can find more information about the MBP here: http://entnemdept.ufl.edu/honeybee/extension/master_beekeeper.shtml 
and registration for the event here: http://springmasterbeekeeperprogram.eventbrite.com/


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

a few pictures from the Florida Bee College
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/u0wyleovcop70lr/KZBHI574X2


----------



## winevines (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks for sharing. what a great event it was!


----------

